# Experience in using Bus-jet



## f5guy (May 25, 2008)

Hello friends,

I'm considering to buy a Bus-jet model 603 or 701. 

Does any one has experience in using Bus-jet? how good, how bad? which model you are using? 

Very much appreciate.

Thanks
F5


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have never heard of this model before, where are you from?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This printer has not really made it to the U.S.. The manufacturer was at the SGIA Show last October in Orlando, but I have not heard of any distributors picking that machine up. Things still might be in the works for them, but I have not heard and news on them lately.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it from Korea?


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes - its from Korea. I know a company in Germany that bought this machine...unfortunately. They had to replace the printhead (dried ink), mainboard among other things. No RIP software was included (but it was supposed to be included). After the machine arrived here nobody answered their calls or emails anymore. They paid a lot of money to make it work.


----------



## f5guy (May 25, 2008)

corakes said:


> Yes - its from Korea. I know a company in Germany that bought this machine...unfortunately. They had to replace the printhead (dried ink), mainboard among other things. No RIP software was included (but it was supposed to be included). After the machine arrived here nobody answered their calls or emails anymore. They paid a lot of money to make it work.


Yes, it is from Korea (Iam from Hanoi, Vietnam). Is it really that bad? I am asking this as iam considering to import one but US is too far. I heard about this brand from Mark's documents about DTG.

Mark, i see it numbering 1 on a recommended list in your DTG pdf document. How can you get that?

Friends, could you recommend me a trusful brand and a distributor so that I can import easily from Vietnam. 

Thanks a million

F5


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

f5guy said:


> Mark, i see it numbering 1 on a recommended list in your DTG pdf document. How can you get that?


I am not sure where you are getting that I, if you are referring to me as the Mark in the previous post, ranked it #1. The dtg101 Guide that I wrote does have a list of dtg manufacturers (Page 4), but it does not have them in any ranking order - they are bulleted. In fact, I put them in alphabetically order just so no one could complain why certain ones showed up before others. I did that paper without the help of any manufacturer and tried my very best to remove any bias. This is one of the things that I specifically thought about.

I have very little knowledge of the BusJet printer other than what I saw for about 5 minutes at the Orlando SGIA Show. So it would be inappropriate for me to saw whether they have a good product or not.

Mark


----------



## f5guy (May 25, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> I am not sure where you are getting that I, if you are referring to me as the Mark in the previous post, ranked it #1. The dtg101 Guide that I wrote does have a list of dtg manufacturers (Page 4), but it does not have them in any ranking order - they are bulleted. In fact, I put them in alphabetically order just so no one could complain why certain ones showed up before others. I did that paper without the help of any manufacturer and tried my very best to remove any bias. This is one of the things that I specifically thought about.
> 
> I have very little knowledge of the BusJet printer other than what I saw for about 5 minutes at the Orlando SGIA Show. So it would be inappropriate for me to saw whether they have a good product or not.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Can I ask you some questions:
1- what is Rip? and what is multirip? is it an optional software that we should buy seperately with printer for ease of use?

2- I heard you here discussed many brands such as DTG, Direct Advantage, Anajet, Kornit, Brother, but yet heard about Epson. Does Epson also have dtg machines? 

Thanks
F5


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I can answer that one  most of the machines other then brother and kornit are based on epson printheads.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

f5guy said:


> 1- what is Rip? and what is multirip? is it an optional software that we should buy seperately with printer for ease of use?F5


A RIP is a software that takes your artwork from your graphic program (i.e. Photoshop, Corel,...) and your printer that helps give you better colors and the ability to easily create white underbases for printing white ink. Currently, all dtg printers that print white ink use one RIP or another. A RIP will also allow you to run a printer in Dual CMYK mode.

There are two types of MultiRIP: MultiRIP Hybrid (dye sub/inkjet transfers) and MultiRIP GP (dtg RIP software). MultiRIP GP is a generic version of basically the same RIP software that is sold with the DTG, Flexi-Jet, Sawgrass Direct Advantage,...printers. The primary purpose for MultiRIP GP is for people that create their own dtg printers (DIY dtg owners) and for those printers that the users are not happy with their current printer software. If you own one of the OEM printers above, there is no need for MultiRIP GP as you already have the same thing under a different name. For more info on the MultiRIP GP product, you can click on this link - MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers - Epson Digital Printers. There are also videos of how to use it as well on this page.



f5guy said:


> 2- I heard you here discussed many brands such as DTG, Direct Advantage, Anajet, Kornit, Brother, but yet heard about Epson. Does Epson also have dtg machines? F5


Epson is the platform that many of the OEM manufacturers build their printers from - with the exception of Kornit and Brother. To date, I don't think the market for dtg printers is even close to being large enough for a major player like Epson to even begin to think about it. This would probably never happen unless Epson gets into developing dtg inks of their own.

Hope this answers your questions.

Mark


----------



## busjet (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm Hudson Moon, which found in 2001 as digital flat bed printer maker, and We are OEM producer of T-jet jumbo 2.


If you want to be dealer or first user in your country, Several training is needed(including Rip usage, precoating, A/S, etc). 

It is true after last SGIA show in USA, My company met great finantial problems, so during several months, there was mistakes including German company. 

I will check again missed or dissappointed customers.

Now, almost everything was overcome and machines were upgraded more. 
My machines and related solutions(including inks, chemicals, Rip) is really good, and You can see my machines in USA market soon.

In korea, my customers are making good business since 2006.

You can see busjet video files(made in 2007) at youtube.com.

and Our customers or dealers will open recent video files abiut their machines within a month.

I will open demo center in USA within SGIA. I really want to show my accumulated technology.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hudson, do you still use Dupont inks for your Bus-jet?

Also, what sort of upgrades have you done for the T-jet Jumbo?


----------



## busjet (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

Do you know me? Do you have T-Jet Jumbo 2?

I am suppling Dupont ink continously.
until middle of 2007, there was so many problems in white ink, however after Sep. 2007, white ink was upgraded. 
Now it is so good.

Upgrading is two kinds
one is electric connection of ground and some electronic chip.
the other is flat bed material. 
but, flat bed material problem is seldom.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont have a T-jet Jumbo2, but I was interested and research it before I got my DTG Kiosk printer. I'm just curious to know what inksets and new technology is coming from DTG manufacturers.

Great to see you on this forum! You seem very knowledgable and always great to have DTG representatives here.


----------



## racing57 (Feb 25, 2010)

I own one worked ok, nice to be able to run 6 shirts at a time. Problems with the inks and right now it down and I'm looking for someone to fix it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We do have experience servicing this model. Please contact us.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## fbodin (May 24, 2010)

Well, we've had a lousy experience on Kodijet / Busjet. We bought the 603 Inno but has never got it to work as good as from the time we received samples. The quality is lousy and support from Korea is non-existing. They never answer e-mails and seem to ignore our problems. It has cost as a lot of money and production is still at a standstill.

Be aware - keep away from them!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that should be warning to all, don't buy import any DTG from another country unless you can guarantee timely and effective support.

The money you think you save will actually end up costing you more in the long run.


----------

